# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Dv Sửa Máy Tính Trường Tín Giá Rẻ

## congtythienlong

Đơn Vị Sửa Chữa Máy Vi Tính Trường Tín Hcm Xem Nhanh: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 10 giá rẻ . Website: truongtin.top - Hotline: 028 7300 3894 - 0932 015 486 

Bạn sẽ cảm thấy ra sao trong lúc sử dụng lại mắc phải những tình huống trên? Và bạn không có thời gian mang đến những công ty sửa chữa nhưng lại muốn có máy ngay để dùng. Đó là lúc bạn phải đến dịch vụ sửa máy tính ngay tại nhà tphcm. Với dịch vụ sửa máy tính tại nhà của bạn sẽ để dành được cả khối thời gian và chi phí của mình.



– Cài win tiếng nhật, tiếng hoa, tiếng hàn.

– Cài lại windows XP, windows 7, windows 8 và windows 10.

– Sửa chữa, vệ sinh Laptop.

– Máy tính bật không lên nguồn, máy khởi động mà không hiển thị lên màn hình.

– Máy tính không truy cập được mạng, không kết nối thông qua mạng LAN.

– Nâng cấp RAM, CPU, Card màn hình, Ổ cứng…

– Khắc phục lỗi font chữ, không download tài liệu được, không viết được tiếng việt…

– Sửa lỗi thường hay bị sai thời gian.

– Cài phần mềm diệt virus, cứu dữ liệu khi bị format, ổ cứng bị Bad.

– Đổ mực máy in: Hp, canon, brother, samsung…

– Sửa máy in các lỗi: Kẹt giấy, in mờ, in bị vệt, in bị đen bản in, không kéo giấy…

– Và còn biết bao các bệnh liên quan đến máy tính. Để được hỗ trợ, các bạn hãy gọi tới Hotline[/list]
Chân thành cảm ơn quý khách hàng đã và đang sử dụng dịch vụ sửa máy tính tại nhà tphcm của *Trường Tín*!



[/size]

----------

